
Show HN: Hinoki.shop – Japanese Knives hand-forged by master bladesmiths - hamishgrace
https://hinoki.shop/
======
hamishgrace
Over the past year I’ve been working on a labour of love, Hinoki. My goal is
to create 30 - as close to perfectly possible - products that you need in your
life and that last a lifetime, ideally encouraging people to consume less.

I’d really appreciate any feedback or thoughts you have on the site and the
first product, a chef’s knife I’ve designed and developed with a family of
Japanese Master Bladesmiths who have been hand-forging steel swords and blades
for over 100 years. Thanks!

------
fiatjaf
This is beautiful.

